# Cheap calls to UK from Spain



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

Someone recently posted a question about cheap calls whilst touring in France or Spain. Yesterday in Carrefour I bought a spanish mobile phone PAYG for 19€ which included 12€ of calling credit. The costs of a call to a landline in the UK is 0.15€ per min. The sales girl also set the whole phone up ready to work. The phone system that the phone works on is Movistar. 
I know this not as cheap as Skype but you have not always got access to WiFi whilst touring.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cheap calles to UK from Spain*



teensvan said:


> Yesterday in Carrefour I bought a spainish mobile phone PAYG for 19€ which included 12€ of calling credit. The costs of a call to a landline in the UK is 0.15€ per min.


Thank you for that. This looks a more than reasonable price and something we'll certainly look into.

G


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*cheap calls from spain*

thanks steve....i'm off to the moviestar shop in puerto de mazarron first thing in the morning.

cant wait to dump orange (robbin baskets!)................ :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Slaphead.

Forgot to put we got our phone at the Benidorm Carrefour. I should think they all have the offer on. 

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Teensvan does the carrefour in Benidorm have a height barrier ? asking because we find a lot of them around Alicante area do and the only way in is around the back where the delivery vans go.

Alex.


----------

